# Accucraft N&W #611 Pilot Model Sneak Peek



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Getting to play with it this weekend.






Scott


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for letting us see Scott! Did you have butane or meths? Sounds like butane;-) Nice plume in the rainy weather!! Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Now *that* is the consist they should have been demoing @ DH earlier this year, instead of ugly freight trains. They could have got quite a few people hooked.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott;

Thank you so much for the video.

Tom;

"Now *that* is the consist they should have been demoing @ DH earlier this year, instead of ugly freight trains."

Reminds me of a quote by Gordon in the Thomas the Tank Engine stories. Gordon was assigned a goods (freight) train, and he disdainfully chuffed: "A goods train! A goods train! The shame of it! The shame of it!"

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

It would have been nice to have the passenger cars too Tom, but I'm glad we got to see the loco at DH. The latest video showed a really great exhaust plume and the loco appeared to have nice slow speed performance. Still don't know if it is alkie or butane. 

I spotted cosmetic issues on the model that hopefully will get resolved before production starts but it still looks like a keeper.

Thanks to Scott for taking the time to post this video, to Alan for tromping around in the rain to run it for us, and to Accucraft for making the model available!

Ross Schlabach


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,
As a card carrying passenger train snob, I can relate to Gordon's comments, probably in time with the chuffs, by the way.







 
That being said, 611 was born to pull a magnificent rake of coaches, not goods wagons. It would have been nice if Accucraft's timing allowed them to put their best foot forward January last. But that's all water over the dam. I'm looking forward to seeing many beautiful 611 coach trains in the future.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

> Sounds like butane


Yes. It was butane fired. Different than other Accucraft butane fired locomotives that I have personal knowledge of, in that it had a fire brick that was fed with liquid butane. The fuel feed comes off the bottom of the pressure vessel and then it vaporizes in the firebox.

Scott


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott,

Thank you for the great video! And thank you to Bing for pulling all the stops to get the N&W J 611 to Jim Stapleton's meet. 

The engine has been upgraded from last summer at NSS with working combination levers and is a sweet runner, both fast and slow. Lots of steaming ability. The burner is the Dick Abbott design liquid feed ceramic butane burner that is highly responsive. I understand the production model will have a choice of an equally responsive gas feed ceramic burner or alcohol fired. 

The production model will also have several cosmetic details that are improvements over the pilot model -- including a stipe on the engine and tender that matches the cars.

The 9 N&W cars are Accucraft smooth sides that are Jim Stapleton's and mine. As they come from Accucraft they are similar to some that J 611 is pulling in excursion service now. However I added Powhatan Arrow decals from Stan Cedarleaf -- with many thanks to Ross Schlabach for getting the ball rolling!

Thanks to Scott for the video, to Accucraft for getting a great-running engine there, and to Jim and Jo Anne for hosting the meet.

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Talking of 'ceramic burners', I notice in the WUHU advertisement in the latest SiTG magazine, that they show that they have been granted a patent in Chine for 'a' ceramic burner.
Is this an attempt to stop Accucraft from being able to use ceramic burners in their locos?
I wonder what the patent design is?
Does China really have patents?
I thought that they could just copy everything!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

David, I too saw that and found it interesting as there have been more than a few companies and individuals that produced ceramic long before Wuhu or Accucraft were even around. Ive got a Cheddar for one. Ans Mike from mac Steam every boiler built was ceramic. Regner also uses cceramic on their locos. Also the concept is not invented by them to use ceramic so I don't get the claim of a patent. I mean we all are using household ceramic sheets from household and industrial heaters. hahaha


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

if one has a NEW and DIFFERENT idea it could be patentable. the patent application must show that a real search has looked at existing similar ideas and must discuss why the new one is different. On the other hand in the wild old days if an idea wasn't patented or properly documented a competitor could steal an idea by patenting it. I think the US has put a stop to such things but I wouldn't bet China has.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

New and Different?
Gas passes through ceramic material and then burns!!!!!
How different can you make it?
I'm pretty sure that this is a China only patent and an attempt from Wuhu to screw up Accucraft's plans for using ceramic burners.
The now defunct Accucraft Selkirk was (I believe) to have been the first loco to use the same boiler for both Alcohol and Gas, using a ceramic burner.
Time will tell what happens with Accucraft using ceramic burners.
If they don't, we now know why.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw the 611 with its consist running on Sunday. A very impressive, beautiful, train. Engines like that keep tempting to to go over to the burned side.

The only freight train in sight was my DM&IR ore train with a battery powered engine.

Chuck


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Glad you made that change Chuck. After all, I don't think it was an emergency! Wish I'd been able to be there, and yes you need to forgo electrons for other means of hauling ore!

Ross Schlabach


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ross, after watching live steamers run their engines, I keep reminding myself about "teaching old dogs new trick$." 

Chuck


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

David Leech said:


> New and Different?
> Gas passes through ceramic material and then burns!!!!!
> How different can you make it?
> I'm pretty sure that this is a China only patent and an attempt from Wuhu to screw up Accucraft's plans for using ceramic burners.
> ...



Wuhu would not be seeking patent on ceramic. Their particular, obviously they believe unique, burner using ceramic material could be patented. I think the creative minds of Accucraft's team are more than capable of coming up with a differentiated ceramic burner design. 

The last famous person to weight in on "patent what?" was Henry Ellsworth (1843) Commissioner US Patent and Trademark Office, who famously or infamously said, "close the patent office everything that could be invented has been invented." (paraphrased)  

As for IP in China, 
Patent law of the People's Republic of China
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patent_law_of_the_People%27s_Republic_of_China
"Patent law in modern mainland China began with the promulgation of the Patent Law of the People's Republic of China, in 1984. In 1985, China acceded to the Paris Convention for the Protection of Industrial Property, followed by the Patent Cooperation Treaty in 1994.[1] When China joined the World Trade Organization (WTO) in 2001, it became a member of the TRIPS agreement.

To comply with its international obligations, as well as to facilitate its development into an innovative country,[2] China has since amended its Patent Law three times: first in 1992, then again in 2000, and most recently in 2009."


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

scottemcdonald said:


> Yes. It was butane fired. Different than other Accucraft butane fired locomotives that I have personal knowledge of, in that it had a fire brick that was fed with liquid butane. The fuel feed comes off the bottom of the pressure vessel and then it vaporizes in the firebox.
> 
> Scott


Very interested to see Accucraft's liquid feed. If the gas liquid is vaporized in the firebox, using a heat exchanger, what happens when the firebox is cold? Couple of options; 1, A gas tank with two valves, one draws from the top - gas, the second draws from the bottom - liquid. Or, 2. Use an external tank to raise steam then reconnect the loco's gas tank with liquid feed. 

A third solution is a butane gas valve that truly meters gas or liquid fuel. Kevin O'Connor and Larry Bangham wrote an article on the design of such a valve in SitG #64 and G1MRA #196. Kevin called the valve, The Unit Shop Fuel Control Valve.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, not sure of Alan touched on this somewhere but you preheat the fuel loop with a lighter in the firebox. About 10 seconds or so and Alan lit up with no issues. Very good for winter running as we all know how hard it is to keep a warm tender.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Since it's already been mentioned: After reading the review of the WuHu G5 in SiTG I am very tempted to venture into the 1:32 world, with that one. It seems to have it all, detail, running and reasonably priced. 
And with Trip R backing it here can't go wrong.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott,

To light it cold, you use a draft fan and as Jason indicated you use a lighter stick at the fire box door and the flame is sucked in to preheat the fuel loop. Then when the liquid valve is opened it lights right off. If you re-fuel on the track, there is enough residual heat in the fire box that all you have to do is crack the blower and light the burner.

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan in Adirondacks said:


> Scott,
> 
> To light it cold, you use a draft fan and as Jason indicated you use a lighter stick at the fire box door and the flame is sucked in to preheat the fuel loop. Then when the liquid valve is opened it lights right off. If you re-fuel on the track, there is enough residual heat in the fire box that all you have to do is crack the blower and light the burner.
> 
> ...


What happens if someone tries to light-up in the same way they do a gas feed? Should make steamups interesting. I hope the gas tank valve has been improved to match the change to liquid feed. It should have a much finer attenuation for liquid feed.

Don't get me wrong. I've been on the ceramic burner and liquid feed soap box for many years. both have held much more interest by G1MRA members on both their forums and in the NL&J article. I've lobbied Accucraft to go ceramic over the same years; very glad they now have.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Chris (I apologize for addressing you as Scott),

There are two valves to address your comment about finer attenuation. However I believe that Accucraft is going with gas feed to address your first concern. The liquid feed does make for a nice running engine, especially on cool days.

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

I am glad that Chris is recognizing that as we promote small scale live steam to "the masses" we are having to use inferior [or less desirable] engineering designs to protect the operator from his own carelessness and stupidity. G1MRA and the UK government have taken this to absurd heights, and with more and more people venturing into this segment of the hobby without considering whether they have the skill, patience, or even proper attitude toward personal responsibility, we cannot be far behind in having more regulation and interference from uninformed bureaucrats.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr Rivet said:


> I am glad that Chris is recognizing that as we promote small scale live steam to "the masses" we are having to use inferior [or less desirable] engineering designs to protect the operator from his own carelessness and stupidity. G1MRA and the UK government have taken this to absurd heights, and with more and more people venturing into this segment of the hobby without considering whether they have the skill, patience, or even proper attitude toward personal responsibility, we cannot be far behind in having more regulation and interference from uninformed bureaucrats.


Jim,
Think you got it somewhere between downside up and sdrawkcab. 

We've been in the masses phase since the beginning with inferior pokers and gas to protect us from us. We seem to be moving to superior designs with ceramics and liquid feed. Whether us are ready for it we'll have to see. I kinda think we'll be ok.

As for the Brits, leave them alone or they'll stop sending the tea.

We do seem to be behind the Germans who produce a steam driven water pump and a steam driven electric generator which is nothing short of amazing! And some of their forum discussions on burner designs are fascinating. Generally they're forums are more technically robust being much more into the engineering of things than we or the Brits.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, Not sure why a poker burner is inferior. Roundhouse uses them and was engineered for the flue its used in on every loco they build, no one ever seems to complain about theirs but only Accucraft. Ceramic while nice, it not for every build. I also have a cheddar loco with a in the flue ceramic burner, and that thing howels like a owl. I do have some Accucraft locos that are just perfect with a poker. Most medium size boilers with the newer larger flues and a single poker. As does my Aster C&S Mogul, steam just fine with no noise.

Now step into a loco like the GS4/K series, Bigboy and so fouth, these are NOT locos that should have a poker, to large and not enough heating area for efficient steam making. Plenty of room for a ceramic boiler but at the cost of a more expensive boiler and burner. So is EVERYONE willing to pony up, we will see when the SRRL #6 is out as it is a multi flue ceramic boiler on a narrow gauge loco. 

I am glad that Accucraft is getting better and better. With the few people that are driving these projects to be better engineered and designed and correct in detail we are seeing projects that are far better then previous offerings.


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

Kovacjr said:


> Chris, Not sure why a poker burner is inferior. Roundhouse uses them and was engineered for the flue its used in on every loco they build, no one ever seems to complain about theirs but only Accucraft.


A poker burner is certainly not necessarily inferior - it all depends on the amount of development work that goes into the whole burner system and how well the principles involved are understood.

The easiest part of the design is to arrive at the right number, size and shape of the appertures in the poker itself, when running at maximum gas flow.

The next thing is to size the jet for that gas flow at wide open throttle with virtually reservoir pressure immediately upstream of the jet, so that nearly the whole of the system pressure drop is taken across it.

This is where it appears most manufacturers stop the design process and just hope that successful part load operation will be achieved by simply restricing the flow across the gas valve - without any regard for how the system pressure drop then becomes split between the gas valve and the jet. This can lead to unsatisfactory part load operation away from the design point.

To guarantee successfull operation across a range of gas valve openings - the designer has to take into account how the system pressure drop will be *shared* between the valve and the jet throughout the required operating range and optimise them accordingly. This is because the flow rate through the jet has such a big influence on the downstream air/fuel ratio with fixed aperture air holes.

It would seem that Roundhouse are just simply better at doing this than most of their competion. 



> I am glad that Accucraft is getting better and better. With the few people that are driving these projects to be better engineered and designed and correct in detail we are seeing projects that are far better then previous offerings.


I would certainly agree with that as far as it goes. However, the biggest problem facing any manufacturer sourcing models from China has become the deteriorating *quality control* situation. If the models arrive at the customer in an unsatisfactory condtion - no amount of good customer service and backup is going to make things right.

Of course, the makers are not entirely to blame - the problems originate in the enormous social changes that are going on in China right now and the demands and aspirations of an exploding new middle class of workers.

Perhaps the time is coming when we have to look to India for our new models ....


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

> John842 wrote:
> However, the biggest problem facing any manufacturer sourcing models from China has become the deteriorating quality control situation.


I don't necessarily agree with your statement regarding deteriorating quality, but the comment does open a dialogue regarding how western importers are interfacing with manufacturing in China...

With 15 years of experience dealing with manufacturing in China in the electronics industry, I am surprised project sponsors don't travel to the factory in China to perform final inspection and oversee 100% product testing. This was a regular part of projects I was selling where I accompanied the USA based end client to China for just such oversight visits.

We all know Roundhouse boasts 100% test running of the chassis during manufacture...their reputation for quality speaks volumes to the value of this testing.

Perhaps a personal visit is not cost effective for a run of 25 locos at $2000 each, but for large locomotives involving the manufacture of 50+ models retailing at $10,000+ I would think the half million dollars involved would justify the cost of a $5,000 onsite visit to China. Nothing improves Chinese factory quality control like the client standing over the final QC. 

If I were the one backing a project with my money, I'd want to be there to oversee 100% inspection and testing before I watched the boxes being loaded and the container filled.


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

clifforddward said:


> I don't necessarily agree with your statement regarding deteriorating quality, but the comment does open a dialogue regarding how western importers are interfacing with manufacturing in China...


Well, of course you're right to raise the point, since I was guilty of that which I was implyng criticism of Kovacjr - namely making an incomplete statement.

I think Chinese companies are just as capable as any other country in the world of producing the best products with appropriately high levels of quality control if they are *asked* to do so and *paid* to do so. 

The problem facing factories making small production runs of highly price sensitive items like model locomotives, is that they fall victim to that old conumdrum...

Low price - Good value - High quality .... pick any any two - but you can't have all three .... 

The manufacturing costs in China are rising faster than in most, if not all, technologically advanced countries - so the price of models will have to rise if they are to maintain, or improve on the other two factors. At the present time, some importers seem to be addressing this problem 'behind the curve' with the consequent adverse effects on quality already becoming apparent.

Not to mention delivey times - but that's a whole 'nother issue! ....


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

clifforddward said:


> If I were the one backing a project with my money, I'd want to be there to oversee 100% inspection and testing before I watched the boxes being loaded and the container filled.


Cliff,
I understand that this was attempted for an earlier run of locos, but from what I heard, Accucraft did not wish that to happen, so it didn't!
If I have my facts incorrect, then I apologise, as I heard it all second hand.
Cheers,
David leech


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

David Leech said:


> Cliff,
> I understand that this was attempted for an earlier run of locos, but from what I heard, Accucraft did not wish that to happen, so it didn't!
> If I have my facts incorrect, then I apologise, as I heard it all second hand.
> Cheers,
> David leech


You're wrong.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

John 842 said:


> [...]
> Perhaps the time is coming when we have to look to India for our new models ....


John, we did look. And we regretted. Perhaps the time has come that we look back at UK for our new models...? This year Roundhouse released a revamped, updated, super-detailed Russell. This model is technically and optically identical to W&L #14 which may or may not be released next year by Accucraft. The prices?

1) Accucraft UK: RRP £1700.00 (Manual) £2000.00 (Radio control fitted).
2) Roundhouse: RRP £1555.00 (Manual) £1720.00 (Radio control fitted).

Roundhouse is just Roundhouse, it works, and you can get it in any colour and if you are so inclined, they will help you in having your locomotive lined in most crazy way you want. This is because they build for every customer and they fully guarantee their products. Anyway, we all know this I believe. Oh, btw, Roundhouse uses their poker burners, the best burners in this hobby. 

I do hope that Accucraft will excel regarding the detail, prototypical accuracy, model technology and quality levels on their W&L #14 model, as otherwise I really see no single reason to buy one instead of the UK model of essentially the same locomotive and pay a higher price for it.

Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi
PS again this thread diverted from the subject... it seems no matter what is discussed the same deep rooted problems surface again and again...!


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Quality Control is not just a "final" visual inspection before packing.. it is a continuous process right through production with staged inspection of machining , surface finishes,tolerances compliance,final paint finishes,firing system performance,assembled chassis mechanical performance,water feed systems [hand and axle feed pumps]piping runs and bodywork fit /finish . decaling etc..

The final visual inspection only validates paint, decals, external dummy piping squareness of bodywork ,etc, you cannot see inside by Xray vision..any thing that gets past the staged inspection points is built in!and testing every model under steam is probably too much time /cost . but perhaps running every 10th unit on the test circuit would be ok..
I can tell you that Accucraft are spending a great deal of money and management time on improving their QC with test fixtures in many areas, formal inspection procedures, at critical points of production , and right through the whole process..
every chassis is run on air to a performance standard. and each gas system /burner is tested before fitting up.
the other area of importance is the design of motion work , bearings,valve gears and
and material selection etc and here also much work is taking place to improve durability and performance ..and as far as we are concerned every model we commission is subject to final in Factory inspection by us, in addition to our involvement in the design process.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

"You cannot inspect quality into the product..."
W. Edwards Deming


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Tom, the quote you cite is correct, but it does not necessarily apply to the context at hand. Gordon gave some insight into the quality inspection at Accucraft. But this is only one final aspect of the production process at each stage of manufacturing. I addressed a broader context, that which ultimately defines the purchasing value of the product. In this case, it is a toy live steam locomotive. I have no doubt that Accucraft possesses all the state-of-the-art tools human resources and other means to produce highest quality models. They have many people who devote their time and passion to the choice of the prototypes, historical research, design. They have experts such as Gordon who contribute their expertise to bring their design and manufacturing to the highest possible levels. Finally, they do employ people who are controlling the entire manufacturing process from single parts to live testing the final product. The entire trajectory takes a huge investment of time, money, effort and passion. The outcome can be a fantastic gratifying product, or a failure. Even a failure does not diminish the effort put into the process. I am a scientist, and in science most efforts end in failures. But science learns from failures. My expectation is that toy live steam manufacturers can learn too. I provided a comparison of two nearly identical models, fully illustrating why expectations towards Accucraft are extremely high these days. My honest hope and expectation is that Accucraft can and will live up to these expectations providing us with new exciting models of top technical and manufacturing quality. That's all. Ultimately, the 'voting' is done by the customers who do or do not buy. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Quality control does seem to be an issue with Accucraft products, my T1 came with safety valves that made a horrible (excuse me for the description) "farting" noise.Also seen on videos of the engine. Because there seemed to be too much play in the retaining screw on top of the valves. I considered turning new ones then ordered some aftermarket ones from We bee that work fine. Also the O rings on the piston gland boxes leak quite badly after about a dozen or so runs, which shouldn't happen with O rings. This is an issue which Ryan of TRS service also observed. Probably they were slipped over the screw threads of the end of the piston rods, that screw into the crosshead, quite brutally when the engines were manufactured. Which must have ripped off some portion of the rings. Meaning that sooner or later I shall have to dismantle the pistons to remove them and replace them with new ones (which I hope Accucraft can supply...); a very big job to have to do on an otherwise new engine! Sorry to bring a sour note but this is the truth. I do wish it wasn't though.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Chris Scott said:


> You're wrong.


Thank you Chris.
Please see PM sent today.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

David Leech said:


> Thank you Chris.
> Please see PM sent today.
> Cheers,
> David Leech, Delta, Canada


David,
I was wrong about your being wrong. Did not see the full context of your comment.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Taperpin,

if Accucraft have all these Quality Control regimes in place how come I keep getting duff models !. Some one is either not doing there job or some one is telling you porkies (lies).

Did keep getting duff models in my case as I have now vowed to stay away from the product.

DougieL


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Dougie, you need to be somewhat more considerate when you use the term 'lies' in reference to what Gordon Watson (aka Taperpin) stated. He is one of the few people who know what they are talking about. You may not know this but he - unlike you I expect - has personally been to Accucraft factory where he also shares some of his invaluable experience with the designers there. Demanding quality, prototypical accuracy and good price is all OK, but my impression is - you went a step too far. 'Lies' was that step. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

zubi said:


> Dougie, you need to be somewhat more considerate when you use the term 'lies' in reference to what Gordon Watson (aka Taperpin) stated. He is one of the few people who know what they are talking about. You may not know this but he - unlike you I expect - has personally been to Accucraft factory where he also shares some of his invaluable experience with the designers there. Demanding quality, prototypical accuracy and good price is all OK, but my impression is - you went a step too far. 'Lies' was that step. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


I have been asking for years WHAT is the Accucraft factory like?
I have heard that it was the back corner of a factory that makes washing machines.
Then I heard that actually they (Accucraft) do not have a factory, but rather the models are made by a couple of sub contractors.
Maybe Gordon can clear this up and send us some photos of what it actually looks like.
We have seen photos of Aster's and Wuhu's factories, so now I would like to see where Accuraft make their models.
As far as quality control goes, hopefully it will continue to get better as the years go by.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

David, Aster does not have a factory, they design the models and then have them produced by a number of contractors. The parts get packed as kits, RTR are assembled at Aster location. I still cannot quite believe that they did all these projects for LGB - I mean, take 3000 Frank S locomotives and put them in Aster's building;-) or imagine 900 Harz 2-10-2 locomotives all spread out to be assembled in time for Christmas... Mind boggles - especially if mind has been to Aster;-)... Anyway, I have seen photos from Accucraft a number of times - I believe Ian Pearse used to put them on his website - Accucraft UK. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Zubi, I was not implying that Gordon tells lies, but perhaps some one at Accucraft is a little free with his or her interpretation of quality.

I have no idea if Accucraft make all there own parts or not. One person who went to the factory said he did not think so as there seemed to be little in the way of manufacturing machinery.

Aster unfortunately seem to be on the slippery slope quality wise. The RBM kit was not any where near as good to put together as the Castle in my humble opinion. A lot of misplaced holes and castings that needed a lot of fettling. Mine has not done enough hours running yet to be deemed successfull. Hopefully the next one will be better.

DougieL


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok gentlemen, I am a digital dinosaur, unable to take pics or at least work out how to get them across onto the computer simple emails are my limit.
The Accucraft factory is 3 buildings, main is 4 stories, EDM shop on ground floor, stores on second, offices [management and design]3rd floor, ride on office and stores 4 th.. next door single level building, heavy injection moulding machines, heavy machining tools,Tool making shop.Repitition machining shop 3rd building 2 stories, ground floor paint shop, bulk stores,2nd story
Brazing shop[boiler etc] body/platework assembly lines, chassis mechanical assembly
lines,sub assembly area ,[burners/gas tanks/pumps etc . Tenders] Final assembly lines, Test area, Final inspection area and packaging area cartons.

Lost wax castings both S/Steel and Brass/Bronze are done outside, but pattern designs in house.. Etched brass plate work designed in house but done outside.
the Passenger cars are made in a separate area of this floor, dedicated to that only.
it is a pretty complete facility for manufacturing small locomotives.!

that pic of Big Boys is quite obviously in part of the second floor building 3 being set up with shelving etc and prepared , this is now full with activity..
and when I left last month a major rework of work flow /areas was underway to improve production times.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you Gordon,
Now why hasn't anyone been able to give such a good description to me before this?
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

David Leech said:


> Thank you Gordon,
> Now why hasn't anyone been able to give such a good description to me before this?
> Regards,
> David Leech, Delta, Canada


Mostly because only Bing or Channing can tell what goes on there as they are at the factory. Rob and Cliff have not been there so cannot explain even if they wanted to. Gordon was kind enough to tell us what he saw but any photos of the factory should come from Accucraft direct.


----------

